# Blood Test Results



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So Robyn's blood results came back and everything was pretty normal except thyroid which was lower at .3 and one kidney value was a high normal while the other was perfect. Anything to look at here? The vet mentioned that she wasn't to concerned about the kidney because the one was so normal and she eats a higher protein diet.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If the vet isn't concerned, are you?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> If the vet isn't concerned, are you?


Well she wants her to be retested within a couple months. She is ok for surgery on Friday, but I did sense there might be some concern there, but I'm not sure for what? I won't get to talk to them in more detail until Saturday but if there is anything I can ask I want to ask it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I didn't understand what you were asking for. I missed your previous posts on the surgery.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure where the thyroid level should be? What is the normal level?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

http://www.hemopet.org/clients/1414...gnostic_Testing_Interpretation_and_Dosing.pdf


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

In most diagnostic lab .3 would be considered low for a T4. Is she showing symptoms of a low thyroid? 

You can send out a full thyroid profile to MSU or to the hemopet to see what her other levels are.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I like Hemopet. Their extra testing saved my last rescue.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I didn't understand what you were asking for. I missed your previous posts on the surgery.


 Robyn was diagnosed with Hip Dysplasia. She is having FHO done


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> In most diagnostic lab .3 would be considered low for a T4. Is she showing symptoms of a low thyroid?
> 
> You can send out a full thyroid profile to MSU or to the hemopet to see what her other levels are.


What symptoms would I be looking for? No weight loss or gain, normal energy level, eating, drinking, and playing. Nice soft shiny coat. What am I looking for here? Nothing has really changed. She maintains her weight well and always has.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog had no weight gain at all, but did have an under active thyroid. He was having some behavior problems, and our rescue who placed him with us suggested Dr. Dodds. The only way we got the exact information and dosages for meds was through the extra test they did. We had blood drawn at the vet, then Fedexed it to the Hemopet lab. They did the test and we got a prompt reply which our vet then used to dose him. That article explains why a simple T4 might not give accurate and useful results.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

BUN or Creatinine for the kidney level? Remember that raw fed dogs tend to have elevated levels now and then


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The results. So it looks like it's 3 not .3, but the vet said it was low, it looks normal to me? No?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> So Robyn's blood results came back and everything was pretty normal except thyroid which was lower at .3 and one kidney value was a high normal while the other was perfect. Anything to look at here? The vet mentioned that she wasn't to concerned about the kidney because the one was so normal and she eats a higher protein diet.


BUN will be higher due to the raw diet. Read up on Dr. Dodds. She has an article on it.

Did I read you feed gullets? Do you know the thyroid gland is attached to that? That may be why the thyroid value is low.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> BUN will be higher due to the raw diet. Read up on Dr. Dodds. She has an article on it.
> 
> Did I read you feed gullets? Do you know the thyroid gland is attached to that? That may be why the thyroid value is low.


Yes I do give gullet and I was trying to figure out if it has anything to do with the diet. So now my question would be if I feed gullet, wouldn't that make the thyroid value higher and not lower? 
I will research the BUN being higher, but the vet had actually said she believed that was because of the diet, which surprisingly she told me not to change. I try really hard to make sure it's balanced and I would never forgive myself if it's something I'm doing that might do damage. How do I balance that thyroid number?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Could it be a micronutrient issue? (e.g. iodine/kelp) I've read that iodine and selenium deficiencies can cause low thyroid values. I honestly don't know with what you feed--just a thought. Is it maybe worth consulting with someone like Monica Segal to figure out?
DogAware.com Health: Hypothyroidism in Dogs


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with Jax08 and LuvShepherds about sending a sample to Dr. Dodds at Hemopet. 

"Hemolife is unique in routinely offering expert clinical interpretive diagnostic comments that take into account the age, sex, *and breed type*, and activity of the animal; this yields an expected normal reference range for an individual pet (termed the “Case Specific” range on our reports) that differs from the generic broad reference range for the species (termed “General Range” on our reports). Hemolife has participated in the regular Endocrinology Proficiency Testing from the Veterinary Laboratory Association Quality Assurance Program (VLA-QAP) since 2008."

I participated in a seminar several weeks ago and Dr. Marty Goldstein said......if you want thyroid info and science, Dr. Jean Dodds is the one to go to! He said that he has relied on her info and insight for many years.

My holistic vet also told me that a spayed or neutered dog can show up with low thyroid values.

Thyroid Profile 5 + (scroll down to mid page): https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form

Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe the kidney values are related to the "low dose" Rimadyl you started and/or tramadol. (Rimadyl more specifically).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Maybe the kidney values are related to the "low dose" Rimadyl you started and/or tramadol. (Rimadyl more specifically).


I gave only one dose on Saturday. I'm not giving anymore. If she shows stiffness I've been icing it. But who knows how fast it can affect the system. 

I think I said low thyroid but she is high normal. So is 3 bad for that?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I had Traveler's thyroid tested by Dr. Dodds organization in May 2014. I'll list the reference ranges that I was given. (I am not sure how her testing equipment equates to other testing equipment) According to her testing, the ranges are breed specific. Traveler is pure WGSL unaltered male born in Germany. At the time he was 7 years old if that matters.

T4= .8-3.5
free T4= .75-2.0
T4/FT4 ratio 1.25-1.75
T3= 30-70
free T3= 1.6+3.5

I highly recommend you use Hemopet. I was very pleased and will continue to use them and have Dr. Dodd's expertise available to me in the event I have questions.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> Yes I do give gullet and I was trying to figure out if it has anything to do with the diet. So now my question would be if I feed gullet, wouldn't that make the thyroid value higher and not lower?
> I will research the BUN being higher, but the vet had actually said she believed that was because of the diet, which surprisingly she told me not to change. I try really hard to make sure it's balanced and I would never forgive myself if it's something I'm doing that might do damage. How do I balance that thyroid number?


I think low
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dietary Hyperthyroidism in Dogs

I would stop feeding gullets. There is no reason to. No nutritional value that can't be gotten from another source. Then recheck the thyroid.

The BUN is related to the diet. Dr. Dodds has an article on blood values for raw fed dogs.



Momto2GSDs said:


> Agree with Jax08 and LuvShepherds about sending a sample to Dr. Dodds at Hemopet.


I never suggested sending a sample in to Dr Dodds. I would not do that myself so would not suggest someone else spend all that extra money on a test their own vet can do.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I think low
> Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dietary Hyperthyroidism in Dogs
> 
> I would stop feeding gullets. There is no reason to. No nutritional value that can't be gotten from another source. Then recheck the thyroid.
> ...


What about adrenal glands, thymus glands and stuff like that?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you need to research that. I just know that feeding gullets increases their chance of diet induced hyperthyroidism. I just can't remember which values are low and high.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I never suggested sending a sample in to Dr Dodds. I would not do that myself so would not suggest someone else spend all that extra money on a test their own vet can do.


Sorry Jax08, my mistake. 

Moms


----------

